# So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

						Am 26. Juli 2017 erscheint das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" in einer komplett überarbeiteten Neuauflage - im Handel oder auch digital. Auf 164 Seiten bieten wir detaillierte Informationen für alle, die mehr über Ihren Rechner wissen möchten - vollständig aktualisiert gegenüber der letzten Fassung aus dem Jahre 2015 zum Preis von 11,99 Euro für die Handelsausgabe bzw. 9,99 Euro für die Digitalausgabe.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Werde mir wahrscheinlich das MiniAbo holen, kostet soviel wie das Heft alleine  Läuft das MiniAbo eigentlich nachher ganz normal weiter? Kaufe gerne hinundwieder die Print aber nicht jede, kommt auf die Themen an.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Werde mir wahrscheinlich das MiniAbo holen, kostet soviel wie das Heft alleine  Läuft das MiniAbo eigentlich nachher ganz normal weiter? Kaufe gerne hinundwieder die Print aber nicht jede, kommt auf die Themen an.



IMHO läuft es weiter, wenn Du nichts unternimmst.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> IMHO läuft es weiter, wenn Du nichts unternimmst.



Könnte man das nicht mal umdrehen oder ein entsprechendes Angebot machen?
3x Abo kaufen und es kündigt sich dann automatisch wenn man eben nicht selbstständig verlängert?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte man das nicht mal umdrehen oder ein entsprechendes Angebot machen?
> 3x Abo kaufen und es kündigt sich dann automatisch wenn man eben nicht selbstständig verlängert?



Könnte man sicher, aber das ist sehr komplex in so einem Webshop. Du kannst ja normalerweise jederzeit kündigen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Also gibt es keine Kündigungsfrist?
Kennt man ja sonst immer.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Die einzelnen Abos haben schon eine Laufzeit, aber du kannst die Kündigung zum Ablauftag natürlich lange vor diesem Einreichen, zum Beispiel nach Erhalt des zweiten Heftes.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Das MiniAbo mit den 3 Ausgaben und dem Sonderheft als Prämie bestellt  Hoffentlich macht der Zoll keine Probleme wenn ein Heft aus Deutschland in die Schweiz verschickt wird, kann sein das sie nach dem Warenwert fragen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Habe Teil 1 & 2, Teil 3 soeben bestellt. Da hab ich ja in Kürze mit der Print zusammen viel zu lesen.


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Werde mir wahrscheinlich das MiniAbo holen, kostet soviel wie das Heft alleine   Läuft das MiniAbo eigentlich nachher ganz normal weiter? Kaufe gerne  hinundwieder die Print aber nicht jede, kommt auf die Themen an.



Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte sowieso überlegt, nach fünf Jahren mal wieder in ein Heft reinzuschauen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte man das nicht mal umdrehen oder ein entsprechendes Angebot machen?
> 3x Abo kaufen und es kündigt sich dann automatisch wenn man eben nicht selbstständig verlängert?



Dass Abonnements in der Regel ausschließlich vom Kunden und nicht von denjenigen, die dadurch einen Gewinn erzielen, gekündigt werden, ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Vertriebsmodells.

Lustig finde ich, dass man für die PDF-Hefte im computec-Shop auch die Anzahl der gewünschten Exemplare angeben kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das MiniAbo mit den 3 Ausgaben und dem Sonderheft als Prämie bestellt  Hoffentlich macht der Zoll keine Probleme wenn ein Heft aus Deutschland in die Schweiz verschickt wird, kann sein das sie nach dem Warenwert fragen



Der Wert ist natürlich "priceless".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Habe Teil 1 & 2, Teil 3 soeben bestellt. Da hab ich ja in Kürze mit der Print zusammen viel zu lesen.



Normalerweise reicht dann ja der aktuelle Band.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Soeben im Miniabo geordert. Nice

Wegen Kündigung: 
Gefällt mir das gewünschte Heft wider Erwarten nicht, so gebe ich dem Verlag innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kurz schriftlich Bescheid. Postkarte oder E-Mail genügt.


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

^^ Man kündigt keine PCGH-Abo's.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Finde dieses Heft sollte Mindestvoraussetzung sein um in dem Forum posten zu dürfen. Würde so manche Fragen direkt im Keim ersticken


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Finde dieses Heft sollte Mindestvoraussetzung sein um in dem Forum posten zu dürfen. Würde so manche Fragen direkt im Keim ersticken


Bitte nicht, sonst wird das Forum nur noch halb so oft besucht


----------



## hanfi104 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Ich hab noch die Ausgabe von 2013  Gutes Heft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Finde dieses Heft sollte Mindestvoraussetzung sein um in dem Forum posten zu dürfen. Würde so manche Fragen direkt im Keim ersticken



Hübsche Idee. Wir machen ab und an einen Quiz, wer die Fragen nicht richtig beantwortet, muss "nachsitzen"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Vielleicht eine Idee für das nächste Gewinnspiel:
Unter allen komplett richtigen Antworten wird der Preis ausgelost. Unter allen komplett falschen Antworten ein paar Ausgaben des Wissensbuchs


----------



## binär-11110110111 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Normalerweise reicht dann ja der aktuelle Band.



Nein, das tut er nicht.   Während Band 1 & 2 sich inhaltlich ähnlich, aber nicht gleich sind, unterscheiden sich Band 3 (heute bei mir angekommen) und Band 2 deutlich voneinander, wie auch aus dem Vorwort ersichtlich wird. Somit können die Ausgaben 2015 & 2017 als Ergänzung zueinander betrachtet werden, was sie meiner Meinung nach auch sind.


----------



## FussyTom (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Am 26. Juli 2017 erscheint das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" in einer komplett überarbeiteten Neuauflage - im Handel oder auch digital. Auf 164 Seiten bieten wir detaillierte Informationen für alle, die mehr über Ihren Rechner wissen möchten - vollständig aktualisiert gegenüber der letzten Fassung aus dem Jahre 2015 zum Preis von 11,99 Euro für die Handelsausgabe bzw. 9,99 Euro für die Digitalausgabe.



Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich  werde mir auf jeden Fall die neue Auflage dieses sehr tollen Heftes bestellen, da ich die Ausgabe aus 2015 schon echt Klasse fand. 

Ich habe nur ein kleines Anliegen: Könnte man von euch auch die älteren Sonderhefte, vor 2015, noch irgendwoher beziehen? Ich finde eure Sonderhefte echt sehr informativ und für den Leihen verständlich, sodass ich auch gern die älteren Print-Ausgaben gern besitzen und lesen möchte. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nein, das tut er nicht.   Während Band 1 & 2 sich inhaltlich ähnlich, aber nicht gleich sind, unterscheiden sich Band 3 (heute bei mir angekommen) und Band 2 deutlich voneinander, wie auch aus dem Vorwort ersichtlich wird. Somit können die Ausgaben 2015 & 2017 als Ergänzung zueinander betrachtet werden, was sie meiner Meinung nach auch sind.



Also besseres Marketing kann ich gar nicht machen - insofern widerspreche ich Dir NIE MEHR und wünsche viel Spaß beim Schmökern. 



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
> 
> ich  werde mir auf jeden Fall die neue Auflage dieses sehr tollen Heftes bestellen, da ich die Ausgabe aus 2015 schon echt Klasse fand.
> 
> ...



Puh, um welche geht es denn genau?


----------



## FussyTom (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Puh, um welche geht es denn genau?



Eigentlich um alles an Sonderheften, was rund um PC-Hardware aus der Zeit vor 2015 noch so verfügbar ist.

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass man die nicht mehr bekommt. Naja, ich dachte ich bekomme noch Ausgaben in denen auch ältere Hardware beschrieben steht, da ich daran auch noch gern herumbastle.

Außer die Kindle-Ausgabe aus 2013 habe ich nichts weiter gefunden.

Die neue Ausgabe ist jedenfalls bestellt!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Eigentlich um alles an Sonderheften, was rund um PC-Hardware aus der Zeit vor 2015 noch so verfügbar ist.
> 
> Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass man die nicht mehr bekommt. Naja, ich dachte ich bekomme noch Ausgaben in denen auch ältere Hardware beschrieben steht, da ich daran auch noch gern herumbastle.
> 
> ...



Also Printhefte gibt es noch noch ein paar, aber halt nicht früher als 2016: Computec Shop


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein kleines Anliegen: Könnte man von euch auch die älteren Sonderhefte, vor 2015, noch irgendwoher beziehen? Ich finde eure Sonderhefte echt sehr informativ und für den Leihen verständlich, sodass ich auch gern die älteren Print-Ausgaben gern besitzen und lesen möchte.
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



Wieso willst du die überhaupt noch haben?
Die Hardware, um die es darin geht, ist doch hoffnungslos veraltet -- praktisch Elektroschrott.


----------



## FussyTom (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die überhaupt noch haben?
> Die Hardware, um die es darin geht, ist doch hoffnungslos veraltet -- praktisch Elektroschrott.



Ich interessiere mich für altes und neues gleichermaßen!


----------



## FussyTom (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also Printhefte gibt es noch noch ein paar, aber halt nicht früher als 2016



Ok danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Ist gestern angekommen und habe mal reingeschaut, hat alles was man über PC Hardware wissen muss, sowas habe ich schon länger gesucht.  

Werde viel Zeit damit verbringen die 164 Seiten durchzulesen, aber wann kommt eigentlich die Print an? Ich bekam nur das Sonderheft, mehr war nicht dabei


----------



## Kitsune-Senpai (5. August 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Joa, bei mir gabs heute auch ne Enttäuschung:

Bestelle Mittwoch Abend dieses schöne, tolle & informative neue Sonderheft   - und um Porto zu sparen gleich noch das Raspberrry Pi Server Sonderheft dazu. 

Denke mir, "Joa, Samstag kannste schön PCGH schmökern" ... aber nix da, nur das Raspberry Heft kam heute. 

Ob PCGH Computec mir damit irgendwas sagen will...? (Wie son kleiner  auf der Schulter: "Los, wechsel zum Mini-PC. Tu es! Sofort!") 

MfG
BD


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (23. August 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Finde die Ausgabe gelungen und sehr informativ. Hätte mir nur zu Gamepad und Input etwas gewünscht.


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. September 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

wollte schon letztes Wochenende ein Heft bestellen, aber es kam eine Fehlermeldung, das meine Abo Nummer nicht ok ist obwohl es die ist von der Platikhülle meiner Abo Hefte...
Als Hinweis kam noch ich hätte mein Abo damals, vielleicht 10 Jahre her "bei einem fremden Anbieter abgeschlossen" deshalb geht es nicht 

Da ich beim Web Shop und bei der Angegebenen Verkaufsstelle in meiner Nähe ( Real Center Alzey) das Heft nicht bekommen habe, mußte ich es als gebrauchtes organisieren...  obwohl ich den Verlag gerne unterstützt hätte.


----------



## Moonzone (6. September 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Habe mir eins bestellt. Freu mich drauf: 15€ nach Österreich


----------



## Amosh (9. September 2017)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2017/2018: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Na dann viel Spaß beim Warten, Moonzone. Meins lässt seit Ende August auf sich warten. Laut der Servicehotline ist das Sonderheft momentan nicht auf Lager.


----------

